

Neil degrasse Tyson: Alien vs. Human Intelligence. - MikeCapone
http://www.wimp.com/alienhuman/

======
barredo
So, we are 1% dna-different from chimpanzees (as said in the first half) or 1%
smarter (second half)? Or both? Because I think he unintentionally messed
terms there.

~~~
NickPollard
1% dna different. The point he makes is that 1% dna difference produces a vast
difference (by our measures) in intelligence, so that any Alien life (which
we'd expect to be vastly different in dna) is likely to be either vastly
superior or inferior to us in intelligence, meaning either way someone is
going to look awfully stupid.

